# Eczema & 2ww



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

I wonder if anyone can help me - I am currently in 2ww of my first IVF cycle. I have had a flare up of my eczema, worse than its been for years. I can usually contain it with 'Eumovate' cream or hydrocortisone, but I am reluctant to use them as I don't know if they're safe?

Is there anything that anyone knows of that is both safe to use and effective?

Thanks,

x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

If its really bad you need to speak to your GP. I find that none of the "high street" creams are any good when mine flares up.

Drinking plenty of water usually helps though.

Hope you get some good news soon.
Deb


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

I developed eczema under my eyes for the first time after our IVF cycle last summer. I posted on here and had a recommendation for Neal's Yard frankincense moisturising cream, which seemed to do the trick.

Hope this helps.

Love
Lilac xxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi ... 

good sign of pg!!!!   ...

my excema flared up too ... and i was advised only to use 1% hydrocotosone and not in excessive amounts...

apparantly aqueous cream helps, but i use e45 and it works a treat ...

   with your     

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for all your advice - I'll try to escape from work at lunchtime, unfortunately no Neals Yard outlets here though!

x

PS Is it really a good sign of pg!!!! I'm clinging to any positive signs at the mo


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I have MEGA bad eczema, have been hospitalised for a fortnight with it when really bad & I'm allergic to even some of Clinique's products BUT I CAN use Nivea Body Delicate Care Moisturiser for sensitive skin!

Can't use E45 or Oilatum cos allergic to them!

Also, I know it's really bad but I use the sunbed.  Had them in hospital when my skin was really bad & my cons told me they would be fine - been using them since I was 16 when it gets REALLY bad.  I'm no more wrinkled than anyone else my age & no skin cancer scares!

My skin is always worse just before my period so I guess it's just all these awful hormones!

Good luck!
Jess x


----------

